# Function and saftey check a hammerless revolver.



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

"How to function test a hammerless Ruger LCR?"
*Other than test fire what do you look for to function test if any a hammerless revolver.
*I came across a LCR in 327 and could not decide on it's condition or worth. I do not know enough about hammerless revolvers to know what to look for. I asked on other forums and had no responses.


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

Make sure the gun is unloaded.Place a short piece of pencil or the like,short enough to fit in the chamber,in the chamber.Point the gun upward and pull the trigger,if the firing pin is functioning the pencil stub will pop out.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

stokes, thanks for the reply! I am uneducated when it comes to testing these used revolvers I come across. I use the following to check out single action revolvers and will append your test for DA. I was looking into a LCR 9mm(they sold the LCR 327 before I could decide) and will be getting a LCRx 22LR in March. I just do not know much about function testing a DA.
-Full cock, end shake and cylinder gap
-Front sight point at 12 o’clock?
-Open loading gate, work the action
-Do the grips fit?
-Does the cylinder lock tight?
*Thanks again stokes for the reply.


----------

